# What was your best tip?



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

I picked up one guy at a sports bar just down the street from a strip club. We get to his house and he steps out, says he'll tip on the app. Then, as an afterthought almost, he says, "oh - and here, have this too" and hands me a fat roll of bills. $92, all in singles. Guess he didn't want anybody asking what all the ones were for... And lo and behold, he did throw $10 on the app too.

Another time I got two couples where the guys were trying to impress their dates with how rich and important they are - first guy says "great ride, man - I always tip good drivers - here's $40". Second guy, not to be outdone, also pulls out two 20s, "Thanks, man - great ride".


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ve been tipped a c-note twice.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I gave a ride to a cop once who tipped me with a PBA card. I think it helped when I got pulled over a few weeks later for 35 in a 25 - with pax In car. That could have been expensive. Btw, do you get deactivated for a speeding ticket?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve gotten $100 tips twice, from the same passenger


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheCount said:


> I picked up one guy at a sports bar just down the street from a strip club. We get to his house and he steps out, says he'll tip on the app. Then, as an afterthought almost, he says, "oh - and here, have this too" and hands me a fat roll of bills. $92, all in singles. Guess he didn't want anybody asking what all the ones were for... And lo and behold, he did throw $10 on the app too.
> 
> Another time I got two couples where the guys were trying to impress their dates with how rich and important they are - first guy says "great ride, man - I always tip good drivers - here's $40". Second guy, not to be outdone, also pulls out two 20s, "Thanks, man - great ride".


If I woulda had all those singles I just woulda said I was a stripper and those were my tips....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Don’t buy Lyft IPO. 

Pure gold


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

$400 and $100 are my two largest cash tips.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

$400 tip, documented in the Tips section, 3 $100 tips, multiple times reaching 50 to 60 range.


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

The most I have ever gotten is 15 dollar as a tip.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

100...five times


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Most I ever got was $50 cash tip , simply for suggesting The Dallas aquarium, and being super funny


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Nobo said:


> Most I ever got was $50 cash tip , simply for suggesting The Dallas aquarium, and being super funny


Maybe I need to start doing my standup for my pax.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

theinca said:


> Maybe I need to start doing my standup for my pax.


If you have 2 years Stand up comic experience you can apply to be a weather man in DFW , true story :O


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

My best tip was "Never get your meat where you get your bread" i.e. "Never dip your pen in the company ink", i.e. "Never get your booty where you do your duty"......


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

A cancel fee?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I gave a ride to a cop once who tipped me with a PBA card. I think it helped when I got pulled over a few weeks later for 35 in a 25 - with pax In car. That could have been expensive. Btw, do you get deactivated for a speeding ticket?


A 10 over ticket is not even points in most states.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> I gave a ride to a cop once who tipped me with a PBA card. I think it helped when I got pulled over a few weeks later for 35 in a 25 - with pax In car. That could have been expensive. Btw, do you get deactivated for a speeding ticket?


My understanding of the Uber policy is that your record must have less than 3 events on it, including moving violations and traffic accidents, fault or no-fault, during the background check period (the last 3 years, I think). But I think certain egregious offenses are instant deactivation, such as speeding 100 mph or faster.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't drive for app companies.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

200 cash tip here in Vegas when I drove only lyft from mgm to caeser palace guy had won a lot of money and I picked him up only because I needed one more ride fir the rental requirements that week it was past the 5 min mark


----------

